#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ( التجنيــــــــــد ) الكشف الطبي - الزواج

## طاهر اسلام

عنوان غريب ....

لكن سؤالي ياجماعه ...

الواحد عشان يدخل الجيش لازم كشف طبي طبعاً

ممكن اعرف اسباب اخد اعفاء طبي من الجيش ؟؟؟؟

وهل صحيح انه حالياً النظر والفلاتفوت مابقوش عذر طبي للتخلف عن دخول الجيش ؟؟؟

ولا اساساً مفيش كشف طبي وكله بالبركه الا من كان النقيب خاله

ارجوكم ياجماعه مش عاوز كلام مسترسل وناس بتاخد من ناس

اتمنى منكم المعلومه الصحيحه .. لانه ناس كتير بتتكلم وهي مش عارفه حاجه عن حاجه 

ترديد كلام وخلاص زي الببغاوات ...


سؤالي التاني .. هو فترة التجنيد للمؤهلات العليا 9 شهور ولا 14 شهر ؟؟؟

وماهي طبيعه العمل بالظبط في الجيش وعدد الايام التي تقضيها ؟؟؟ وعدد ايام الاجازات ؟؟؟ والمرتب ؟؟؟

وبالنسبه للثانويه العامه ؟؟ هل هي سنتين ولا 3 سنوات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ونفس السؤال الاجازات والمرتبات ؟؟؟؟؟


وسؤال مهم ,, هل التأجيل معناهـ عدم دخول الجيش نهائياً ؟؟؟؟


وحاجه مهمه ياجماعه ,, هل لو كان رب الاسرة مريض ولايوجد عائل للاسرة الا الشخص المطلوب للتجنيد ,, ياخد اعفاء ؟؟؟؟ ولا مفيش حاجه كدا ؟؟؟

واخيراً ,, هل لو الواحد اتجوز وهو في الكليه وطبيعي انه مؤجل تجنيد ... ليه تجنيد ,, ولا خلاص ؟؟؟ عشان هو مسؤول عن اسرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اريد اجوبه شافيه لكل ماسبق 

وارجو منكم التعاون بارك الله فيكم ,, 


وشكراً جزيلاً ...

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

مررت لأستمتع بكون هذه الأسئلة لا تخصني من قريب ولا بعيد  :hey:  

موضوع جميل ، أنتظر معك الردود التي سوف تجيب اسألتك الحائرة  :notme:  

سعدت بالمرور من هنا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

والله انا لسه الجيس بتاعى كمان كام شهر يا عالم بقى بالحال
منتظر الجواب زيك علشان استفاد

----------


## طاهر اسلام

شكراً لردودكم ياجماعه

وننتظر الرد من اخواننا الكرام اللي عندهم الاجوبه الشافيه

وياليت محدش يبخل علينا بالرد ,, لانها بجد اسئله مهمه

والله خير الشاكرين

----------


## طاهر اسلام

اتمنى التعاون ياجماعه 

اللي ممكن يديني اي معلومه ياليت لاني بجد محتاج كل معلومه ممكنه

----------


## طاهر اسلام

طيب ياجماعه ممكن حد يحكي لنا تجربته او تجربه حد يعرفه في الجيش على الاقل

----------


## أمير المصرى

> عنوان غريب ....
> 
> لكن سؤالي ياجماعه ...
> 
> الواحد عشان يدخل الجيش لازم كشف طبي طبعاً
> 
> ممكن اعرف اسباب اخد اعفاء طبي من الجيش ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وهل صحيح انه حالياً النظر والفلاتفوت مابقوش عذر طبي للتخلف عن دخول الجيش ؟؟؟
> ...


شوف يا عم طاهر .. انا هاقول لك على المعلومات اللى اعرفها

ضعف النظر يخليك تاخد اعفاء من التجنيد لو كان أكتر من  - أو + 4

الفلاتفوت كمان سبب للاعفاء

بالنسبة للكشف الطبى بصفة عامة الاخطاء كتيرة ووارد حدوثها من كثرة العدد ولكن خلى بالك ان المؤهلات العليا بيدققوا فيها أكتر من العساكر العادة.. اللة هم بدون مؤهل

طبيعة العمل فى الجيش متفاوتة حسب المكان اللى بتكون فيه بس فى المجمل متعبة

فترة التجنيد للمؤهلات العليا  سنة واحدة للعسكرى و 3 سنوات لضابط الاحتياط

الاجازات ليس لها قواعد .. على حسب المكان اللى بتعمل فيه

المرتب للعسكرى مبلغ بسيط اقل من 100 حنيه انما لضباط الاحتياط بيوصل حوالى 600 جنيه

التأجيل مش معانه عدم دخول الجيش نهائيا لكن فى الغالب ده اللى بيحصل لأنك بتاخد اعفاء لو لم يتم تجنيدك حتى سن 30 سنة

موضوع رب الاسرة مريض و الكلام ده مابياكلش معاهم على ما اعتقد فى معظم الحالات

الزواج كمان ليس سببا للاعفاء

والله أعلم

----------


## wight_knight

[grade="00008B 00008B 00008B 4B0082"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أهلا بك أخ طاهر اسلام
اولا : انا واخد تأجيل لانى اكبر واحد فى اخواتى ووالدى على المعاش وفعلا ممكن تاخد تأجيل لو انت استطعت انك تثبت إنك عائل الاسرة 
ثانيا : التجنيد بالنسبة للمؤهلات العليا هو 14 شهر و تجاوزا بيقوا سنه 
بالنسبة للظابط 3 سنين منهم 6 شهور تدريب 
طبعا انا معدتش من الكشف الطبى  بس اللى بيحكى بيقول انت وظروفك يعنى ممكن يكون واحد مش لائق ويدخل وواحد تانى لائق وميدخلش 
بالنسبة للأجازات فى فترة التجنيد بتتوقف على المكان اللى بتتوزع فيه والوسطه تانى حاجة 
تانى حاجة هم بيفرقوا فى المعامله بين المؤهل المتوسط والعالى وصحابى اللى دخلوا قالولى كده من حيث المعاملة والاقامة 
والزواج لا يعفى من الخدمة العسكرية 
والتأجيل بينتهى بزوال السبب او بمرور خمس سنين ولازم تجدد التأجيل 
بس سمعت انهم رفعوا سن الاعفاء النهائى من 30 سنة الى 32 سنة بس دية مش زى حكاية الجيش اللى خمس سنين لإنهم تقريبا بيطبقوها دلوقتى [/grade]

----------


## طاهر اسلام

متشكر قوي ياجماعه على المعلومات دي ,,,,,

لكن برضو محدش جاوبلي على الاجازات

يعني بتكون قد ايه

المفروض تكون محدده

يعني كل شهر اجازة لمده 5 ايام مثلاً ,,,,

او كل شهرين 10 ايام مثلاً ,,,,,


يعني ياليت لو حد دخل الجيش يحكلي لنا عن التجربه ,,

وعن فترة الاجازات بتكون كل قد ايه ,, وبتكون لمده ايه ,,

والنظام بشكل عام 

من باب العلم بالشئ


وشكراً ليكم ياجماعه

----------


## ابن الكنانة

الأستاذ أمير، و الأخ مصطفى:
رغم أنني أنهيت التجنيد منذ ست سنوات، إلا أنه من لبس الزي العسكري لا تفارقه ذكريات الحدث فهي من أعمق التجارب في حياة المرء بحلوها و شرها.
 تبدأ الحكاية بالتقدم في موعد الكشف حسب الإعلانات في الصحف، و يتم الكشف الطبي،و في الوقت الحالي أصبح الكثيرون ينالون تأجيلات (التأجيل مدته 3 سنوات و في الغالب تجدد) وهو ما يعني فعليا الخروج من القصة (خاصة في ظل الاسترخاء الحالي)، إن أصحاب الشهاداتت النظرية قلما يتم إدخالهم فقد تم تقليص العدد كثيرا، أما الكليت العملية فيتم قبولهم وفق نظام غريب، يتم فيه قبول البعض دون الآخر وهو ما تم بعد خروجي من الخدمة.
إذا ما تم قبولك يتم تصويرك و استخراج كارنيه تحقيق الهوية العسكرية،و هو يشبه بطاقة الرقم القومي به رقم مميز لكل مجند و لا يمكن لاثنين الاشتراك فيه، و فقدانه تحت أي ظرف يعني مصيبة فوق الدماغ،و تقريبا سجن لمدة 15 يوم! ويتم تعريفك بالسلاح الذي أنت على قوته (قوات جوية، إلخ)
ويطلب منك التوجه لمنطقة تجنيد القاهرة_إلا من ألحقوا بالبحرية_ ليتم شحنك إلى مركز التدريب وهي فترة بالغة الصعوبة يتم تعويدك على النظام العسكري، و الذي لاعلم لك به،و أحيانا ستتمنى لو أن أي ظرف يحدث لكي تنتهي حياة الجيش الصعبة و لكنك بعد مضي عشرة أيام، وربما أقل تبدأ في التأقلم و تكوين الأصدقاء و رفقاء السلاح و ستشعر بأنهم إخوة لك و تربطك بهم ربطة السلاح و ستعلم أن الواحد للكل، و الكل للواحد. وبعد45 يوما توزع على الوحدات بختك ياأبو بخيت و وسائط.
الكلام هذا عن المجند. المرتب 57.5 جنيها للمجند. مدة الخدمة 13.5 شهر( مجند) ثلاث سنوات للضابط الاحتياط .لا أعرف مرتب الاحتيطو لكنه لا يبلغ 600
ضابط الاحتياط يمضي ستة أشهر في كلية الضباط الاحتياط، و هي أصعب من أي مركز تدريب.
الأجازات حسب الوحدات.
التجربة ثري ولو عاد بي الزمن لخضتها ثانية، تعلمت الكثير، وقد اسغرقت و قتا طويلا للتأقلم، ظروفي كانت أحسن من غيري، و يكفيني أنني خدمت بإخلاص!
والسلام

----------

